# EEA family permit doesn't specify if I must travel accompanied or can join EEA



## pach_117 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,
I got the Family Permit but it doesn't specify if i must go accompanied with the EEA national or if I can join him in UK. 

I am asking this because the UKBA website says:


EUN2.20 What are the visa endorsements for EEA family permits?

The applicant should be issued a Category D Vignette with one of the following endorsements:

D: 'EEA FP: FAMILY MEMBER: [TO ACC 'Name of EEA national']
or
D: 'EEA FP: FAMILY MEMBER: [TO JOIN 'Name of EEA national']

The EEA family permit should be valid for 6 months from the date of issue and may be used for multiple entries to the UK during that period. It should carry the name of EEA national in the 'add endorsement' field and should indicate whether the non-EEA national will be accompanying or joining the EEA national in the UK
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mine only says "EEA FP: FAMILY MEMBER" and the name of my partner (the EEA national). So it doesn't specify it.

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

pach_117 said:


> Hi,
> I got the Family Permit but it doesn't specify if i must go accompanied with the EEA national or if I can join him in UK.
> 
> I am asking this because the UKBA website says:
> ...


Whether it says on the permit or not, you can only arrive together with your EEA partner or join the partner who is already in UK. What you cannot do is to arrive ahead of him. He can happen to be out of the country on business trip etc when you arrive, provided he has already arrived ahead of you and established residence. Even if your permit doesn't say so, you are likely to be asked by the immigration officer about your status, so you can't get round it if you want to arrive before him. If he is already in UK, that's fine.


----------



## pach_117 (Apr 16, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Whether it says on the permit or not, you can only arrive together with your EEA partner or join the partner who is already in UK. What you cannot do is to arrive ahead of him. He can happen to be out of the country on business trip etc when you arrive, provided he has already arrived ahead of you and established residence. Even if your permit doesn't say so, you are likely to be asked by the immigration officer about your status, so you can't get round it if you want to arrive before him. If he is already in UK, that's fine.


Thank you Joppa.
He (the EEA) will arrive to UK for the first time just 1 or 2 days before me. Does it matter that when i submitted the FP application i said that we will be travelling together? 
What can i show to the inmmigration officer to show he is already in UK? Maybe the copy of his stamped passport with the entry?
Thanks again


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

pach_117 said:


> Thank you Joppa.
> He (the EEA) will arrive to UK for the first time just 1 or 2 days before me. Does it matter that when i submitted the FP application i said that we will be travelling together?


No, it doesn't matter.



pach_117 said:


> What can i show to the inmmigration officer to show he is already in UK? Maybe the copy of his stamped passport with the entry?
> Thanks again


If possible, he should be at the airport waiting for you, or at least, make sure you have a phone number to contact him. 

I(non-EEA) go through Heathrow or Gatwick at least twice per week, and only once have been asked for my wife(EEA) whereabouts.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## pach_117 (Apr 16, 2012)

Jrge said:


> No, it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> If possible, he should be at the airport waiting for you, or at least, make sure you have a phone number to contact him.
> ...


 Thank you so much!!! I am ready to travel!:clap2:


----------

